# Cribs !!!!



## Jewelz

Why don't we have a thread with everyone posting pictures of inside of their home ?

I'll post mine later...

Here's one pic from the wall of my bedroom..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Pending on how popular this becomes, Ill pin it for you


----------



## Jewelz

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Pending on how popular this becomes, Ill pin it for you


 Thanks, so how about a pic of your crib ?


----------



## Jewelz

Well, noone else is sharing so here is my fireplace..


----------



## Jewelz

and my bedroom


----------



## jackburton

my room with my bro and my pc room

still live with mum and dad


----------



## jackburton

another


----------



## jackburton

pc room


----------



## tramca

I already posted my "crib" on innes thread....if this gets pinned...mrs natt....feel free to move my pic over......


----------



## Xenon

we had a thread on this a long long time ago... 2 actually. But these are some of the most enjoyable threads to me....


----------



## JAC

Cool, I was thinking the same thing when I saw innes's thread, "PFury Cribs"







. Ill post some of mine later.


----------



## bobme




----------



## Jewelz

bobme, you're Chinese ?


----------



## bobme

no i am an american


----------



## Jewelz

bobme said:


> no i am an american


 So what's up with the chinese flag ?


----------



## bobme

i colect flags.


----------



## Xenon

Funny, I have a similar flag as well...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

tramca said:


> I already posted my "crib" on innes thread....if this gets pinned...mrs natt....feel free to move my pic over......


 I will probably end up merging the two together.


----------



## bobme

wow! i love it!


----------



## Jewelz

Xenon said:


> Funny, I have a similar flag as well...


 it's funny how your and bobme's houses are designed almost identical.. hmm...


----------



## babnoy

Jewelz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I have a similar flag as well...
> 
> 
> 
> it's funny how your and bobme's houses are designed almost identical.. hmm...
Click to expand...


----------



## WilliamBradley

I wanna play ...here are some pix of my house
entrance


----------



## WilliamBradley

dining room
(with my mum)


----------



## WilliamBradley

pc room


----------



## WilliamBradley

I believe you know my room


----------



## WilliamBradley

kitchen


----------



## WilliamBradley

and piano room.

ok over : P


----------



## Jewelz

WilliamBradley said:


> pc room


 How many computers do you have ??


----------



## babnoy

Aww...Where's your picture WB?


----------



## WilliamBradley

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> pc room
> 
> 
> 
> How many computers do you have ??
Click to expand...

 use used to have four but we got rid of the eldest one cause noone was using it


----------



## crazyklown89

Y'all know who keepin it gangsta.


----------



## crazyklown89

Middle of white suburbia, people.


----------



## crazyklown89

Decoratin by mah moms.

The living room.


----------



## crazyklown89

You ain't a baller on Cribs unless you show off the backyard


----------



## crazyklown89

The dining room.

God, I feel like such a queer living in this house.


----------



## Death in #'s

rumpus room


----------



## Death in #'s

my room


----------



## Death in #'s

another view


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: MESSY BED


----------



## Death in #'s

last one for now


----------



## K fizzly

wut kinda cage is that next to your computer with the ladder and sh*t...its like 6 feet tall...?


----------



## Jewelz

sweet pics everyone !! keep em coming !

of course, I gotta include one of my LIBRARY:


----------



## Jewelz

more living room


----------



## Death in #'s

K fizzly said:


> wut kinda cage is that next to your computer with the ladder and sh*t...its like 6 feet tall...?










6 and a half feet tall (home made )
and it houses 3 chinese water dragons


----------



## Jewelz

and kitchen


----------



## Death in #'s

Jewelz said:


> more living room










u have simpons on the tv too


----------



## K fizzly

damn death thats coo...u have a f*cking zoo in your room...wuts a water dragon...dont they need water


----------



## Jewelz

dining area which I never use


----------



## Jewelz

this is where all the magic happens - computer + tanks


----------



## Death in #'s

K fizzly said:


> damn death thats coo...u have a f*cking zoo in your room...wuts a water dragon...dont they need water










they dont live in the water 
but there is a 10g containeer at the bottom that they use as there bathroom


----------



## crazyklown89

Wtf how's this thread gonna die?? Only like 5 people showed off their "cribs"....

People it's time to co-operate.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

front of tha house


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

lol i didn't know it was gonna b small I'm not a computer guy


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

my room


----------



## Jewelz

damn, MistaFish, I can't see sh*t !!

More people should post pics.. don't be shy.. LOL


----------



## Jewelz

if more people don't start posting pics I'll start posting naked pics of myself


----------



## JAC

Ok, my turn. I live at my grandma's because I moved from my house to go to college here, it's rather large house, it has like 7 rooms but I only took pics of mine and some of the comon areas of the house.

I suck at taking pics and I also didn't notice that the camera's lense was dirty at the time. Here we go:

My room:


----------



## JAC

another one


----------



## JAC

more:


----------



## JAC

Garden shot:


----------



## JAC

another one:


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

Jewelz said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i am an american
> 
> 
> 
> So what's up with the chinese flag ?
Click to expand...


----------



## JAC

Main living room:


----------



## JAC

The kitchen:


----------



## Peacock




----------



## JAC

The garage which is also my workshop:


----------



## JAC

And here's one of the "back yard", it's currently being remodeled as you can see, those empty cases of beer are from last night, I'm still a litle hung over







:


----------



## Jewelz

sweet pics, JAC ! looks pretty exotic


----------



## Death in #'s

Peacock said:


>










i had a feeling u live there


----------



## JAC

come on people, don't be shy, lets keep this thread going







.

badaBUMP


----------



## Serygo

ok heres pix!


----------



## Jewelz

couch in living room


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Topic Pinned


----------



## Sunman222

Entry Area


----------



## timmy

Sunman222 said:


> Entry Area


 My aunts house looks just like that. She lives in New Mexico. Where do you live, with her, hahahah.


----------



## air*force*one

Peacock said:


>


 hey you no what they say the house suits the person


----------



## Sunman222

Might as well show the fish room that used to be a game room.


----------



## Serygo

very nice.
P tank, Community tank, and reef tank.........right?

The p tank looks pretty big, so does the reef.
What size tanks are they?


----------



## Sunman222

from left to right, 180g medium Ps, 30g small terns, 125g empty freshwater


----------



## jackburton

errrr omg sunman is f*cking loaded .

what line of work r u in m8 great house very nice


----------



## nitrofish

thru my front door


----------



## nitrofish

my living room, 29 gallon and and 90 gallon


----------



## nitrofish

my kitchen 125 gallon and 90 gallon


----------



## nitrofish

other side of kitchen. 45 gallon storage tank and 180 gallon


----------



## nitrofish

fish room
55 gallon and 55 gallon wet/dry


----------



## nitrofish

fish room
x2 ten gallon


----------



## nitrofish

my fish room part 3.
x6 40 gallon breeder tanks

did I mention I like fish?


----------



## Jewelz

holy sh*t, that's a lot of tanks, nitrofish


----------



## nitrofish

Jewelz said:


> holy sh*t, that's a lot of tanks, nitrofish


----------



## piranhamagnet

nitrofish is a tankoholic


----------



## nitrofish

piranhamagnet said:


> nitrofish is a tankoholic


 If I had my way id have a couple more, thier are still some piranha's I don't have yet. I guess ill have to wait till I move into my own house. I am just renting an apartment

but the next house better have good electric, I keep blowing fuses (the old glass type) because everything is on the same fuse


----------



## jackburton

wow nitro the man his house might as well b a river


----------



## Jewelz

nitrofish said:


> piranhamagnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitrofish is a tankoholic
> 
> 
> 
> If I had my way id have a couple more, thier are still some piranha's I don't have yet. I guess ill have to wait till I move into my own house. I am just renting an apartment
> 
> but the next house better have good electric, I keep blowing fuses (the old glass type) because everything is on the same fuse
Click to expand...

 It's going to be a pain to move all those tanks


----------



## Serygo

yes he is!


----------



## rUBY84

Me and Furgwa's tiny apartment :

living room


----------



## rUBY84

living room window with the cat hanging off the screen...


----------



## rUBY84

kitchen/ dining room/ computer room... what a mess


----------



## rUBY84

bedroom


----------



## Jewelz

rUBY84 said:


> living room window with the cat hanging off the screen...


 LOL that's awesome


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Here are a couple of pics of my house...
I'll add some of the other rooms later









My living room









My dining room


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Jewelz said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> living room window with the cat hanging off the screen...:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's awesome
Click to expand...









Very crazy! Does your cat always like to pose for such pictures?!


----------



## Guru

my pimpimg room


----------



## yorkshire

My living room...


----------



## yorkshire

With two bow fronts


----------



## yorkshire

Trying to talk the gf into selling the dresser thing ang getting a 480 litre or bigger bow front to replace it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

now look what you guys did... im gonna go home and take pics!


----------



## armac

delirium said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my house...
> I'll add some of the other rooms later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dining room


 Is that midas in the bottom left hand side known as knothead?


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

armac said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my house...
> I'll add some of the other rooms later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that midas in the bottom left hand side known as knothead?
Click to expand...

 Yep, That is Knothead...
He's becoming quite famous


----------



## aaron07_20

Crazyklown89 said:


> :rock: So?? My house is 700g and my parents are 100-250g...


 And you say I'm the one that bullshits?


----------



## crazyklown89

aaron07_20 said:


> Crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rock: So?? My house is 700g and my parents are 100-250g...
> 
> 
> 
> And you say I'm the one that bullshits?
Click to expand...

 Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

yorkshire said:


> With two bow fronts


 Whoaaa good timing...THEYRE KISSING!


----------



## Bloodbelly

Living room


----------



## Bloodbelly

Computer area next to aquarium


----------



## Bloodbelly

kitchen aquarium


----------



## Bloodbelly

dishes , I hate it


----------



## Jewelz

Bloodbelly said:


> Computer area next to aquarium


 Nice picture - on the computer, that is


----------



## Bloodbelly

Oops!!


----------



## Jewelz

how about a close-up ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

yes... boobies...!!!


----------



## Jewelz

That's really why I started this thread in the first place .. an outside chance of someone taking a photo of an image of breasts somewhere in their house


----------



## aaron07_20

crazyklown89 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rock: So?? My house is 700g and my parents are 100-250g...
> 
> 
> 
> And you say I'm the one that bullshits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf are you talking about?
Click to expand...

 You said your house is $700,000 in a post about two or three months ago..your house is prob worth 100,000,-120,000....biiggg difference..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

aaron07_20 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rock: So?? My house is 700g and my parents are 100-250g...
> 
> 
> 
> And you say I'm the one that bullshits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your house is $700,000 in a post about two or three months ago..your house is prob worth 100,000,-120,000....biiggg difference..
Click to expand...

 Uhmm his house does look like its worth 700K. Have you seen the front of it when he first moved in? The thing is huge! Plus look at where he lives. Last I checked, NY isnt the cheapest place to live either. So check your facts before busting his balls next time.


----------



## aaron07_20

Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

aaron07_20 said:


> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...


I live in San Jose, CA. 700k homes are constantly being built around me. New homes here start at 500k and work their way up to the millions. Housing in the bay area is one of the most expensive in the nation. Yes you may live in PA and have a big house, however the homes there are cheaper than in NY.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

aaron07_20 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rock: So?? My house is 700g and my parents are 100-250g...
> 
> 
> 
> And you say I'm the one that bullshits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your house is $700,000 in a post about two or three months ago..your house is prob worth 100,000,-120,000....biiggg difference..
Click to expand...

 oh yeah...i live in a neighborhood similar to what crazy lives in...and there going for 200+ and i live in missouri...property value in new york is 3 times as much!


----------



## Xantarc

dam alot of you guys have so nice ass house sorry i dont have any pictures to post of mine but we should change the name of this Thread to P-Fury Cribs instead of MTV Cribs muhaha


----------



## nitrofish

aaron07_20 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rock: So?? My house is 700g and my parents are 100-250g...
> 
> 
> 
> And you say I'm the one that bullshits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your house is $700,000 in a post about two or three months ago..your house is prob worth 100,000,-120,000....biiggg difference..
Click to expand...

 oh sh*t, I thought he ment 700 gallons, no wonder it didn't make sence. lol


----------



## crazyklown89

aaron07_20 said:


> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...










You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.







We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.


----------



## Death in #'s

crazyklown89 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.
Click to expand...

 people dont really know what ny houses go for

a attached house in maspeth queens were i live is 400k
for 1 family and no basement


----------



## aaron07_20

crazyklown89 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.
Click to expand...

 BULLSHIT..my house is nicer and its worth less than 500k..like waayy nicer and im not trying to brag or ne thing..


----------



## DrewBoOty

aaron07_20 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT..my house is nicer and its worth less than 500k..like waayy nicer and im not trying to brag or ne thing..
Click to expand...

keywords: western pa

translation: bumfuck


----------



## crazyklown89

aaron07_20 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT..my house is nicer and its worth less than 500k..like waayy nicer and im not trying to brag or ne thing..
Click to expand...

 I tried to be civil about this, people. I'm not one to brag especially since my family used to be po' as hell. But here's the PM I sent to Aaron.



crazyklown89 said:


> You insist on being a prick and try to make it seem like I'm a lying bastard but whatever.
> 
> http://www.houlihanlawrence.com/propertysearch.html
> 
> Now select Westchester, Single Family, and for post office click baldwin place. That house is only about 100k more.


----------



## crazyklown89

Drew said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT..my house is nicer and its worth less than 500k..like waayy nicer and im not trying to brag or ne thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keywords: western pa
> 
> translation: bumfuck
Click to expand...


----------



## Jewelz

Drew said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT..my house is nicer and its worth less than 500k..like waayy nicer and im not trying to brag or ne thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keywords: western pa
> 
> translation: bumfuck
Click to expand...

 bahahahahah


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Drew said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You're a dumb ass. My old house was worth 190,000. It was less than 1,000 sq. feet to put the pricing into perspective on homes in NY. And if you want I'll PM you with the name of the complex I live in so you can check how much my house is worth now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it for 640k, it was worth about 700k and the price has shot up to around 800-850 now. So lick my balls, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT..my house is nicer and its worth less than 500k..like waayy nicer and im not trying to brag or ne thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keywords: western pa
> 
> translation: bumfuck
Click to expand...









Good one!


----------



## armac

aaron07_20 No more real estate updates from bumfuck?


----------



## Serygo

Bloodbelly said:


> Computer area next to aquarium


 WTF IS ON YOUR COMPUTER SCREEN????


----------



## crazyklown89

armac said:


> aaron07_20 No more real estate updates from bumfuck?










He's an idiot. When I prove him wrong in front of everybody he "disappears"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

homes in socali are in the mid 500Ks or so... i am trying to get one myself... its expensive here!


----------



## doctorvtec

This is my pad. My wife is sooooooo hot in her belly shirt. Actually it's a normal shirt that she "grew out of".

I am actually right down the street from Peacocks shanty!


----------



## Poseidon X

after seing other parts of the country... i can definately say california is the most insane.. there is not one home available in my area for under 500K. 250K will buy you a mobile home with tiny ass yard. Im living in a 3.7 million dollar home now that would cost half of that in NJ.. which i thought was bad. The view here is incredible.. no other place like it, doesnt rain, and always sunny.. so in alot of ways its worth it. I have to get out and buy a house soon though.

Now when i compare the 3.7 million dollar house in california.. to the 5 million + dollar house in Seneca south carolina.. there is no comparison. That house in south carolina is absolutely insane... the entire upper part of the house is marble. It has clost to 11 seperate porches, a chilled wine and cheese room, wine cellar, 20 person movie theater, 10 bed rooms , 17 bathrooms, air lift dock, etc etc. Point is move out of california when you are looking to retire.


----------



## yorkshire

Maybe the thread name should be changed to "how much my house cost" as thats all the posts seem to be about lately. Who gives a f*ck who's got the most expensive house?








I'm just nosey and want to see pics of inside peoples houses


----------



## Tinkerbelle

hmmm.... well.... okay. lets see. I live in a dorm. a co-ed dorm that is very loud with annoying people. I also, in this dorm, have a VERY tiny room. tiny because it is a single (good), and tiny as in the size of a cubicle (baaad).

this is the left side of my room as you come in the door. the first tank you see is my 10 gal. divided males tank (currently cycling), then the TV, and where there SHOULD be a computer on that desk, it currently holds another 10 gal. which has the 4 girls & 2 corys in it.

this side of my room also holds my 'kitchen' otherwise known as a microwave and refridgerator. i have thus far managed to make meatloaf and pad thai in this dinky microwave.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

okay, for as clean as the left side was when I took the picture? the right side is a pigsty at the moment. so here are brand spankin new pictures of the right side of my room... in all its messy splendour.

the absinthe poster on the wall was bought, but the four pics around it are paitings, or scans of paintings i've done.









oh, and one more thing: the bush picture in the window? its a dartboard.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

and where exactly IS my computer you ask? why here it is! on the bistro table behind my bed! note the lovely placement of two betta boys in their temp. housing on my PRINTER. if that isn't an electrical catastrophe waiting to happen I don't know what is!


----------



## gullzway

Notice the double beer tap!


----------



## shutter13

my room is basically a bed, a fish tank, and a TV... my 55g takes up about 10% of the room.. that will give you an idea on how small it is


----------



## DirtyJersey

shutter13 said:


> my room is basically a bed, a fish tank, and a TV... my 55g takes up about 10% of the room.. that will give you an idea on how small it is :laugh:


 same as mine but with a 75gallon and a computer desk.

room raiders from mtv wouldnt have fun with my room unless they like piranha's.


----------



## Stefke

my house


----------



## Stefke

...


----------



## Stefke

...


----------



## Stefke

my tv


----------



## mori0174

Stefke said:


> my tv


 damn, thats some pimp sh*t.


----------



## Stefke




----------



## Avatar~God

its like im back in second grade."No my house is bigger, NO MY HOUSE IS BIGGER". hahaha


----------



## 94NDTA

aaron07_20 said:


> Noo way, I livee in one of the most expensive places in Western PA, and a really big house and its only worth about 240G..I should show you some pics of what a 700G house looks like...


 It all depends on where he lives. That house doesn't look like a 120,000 house at all. around here, it would probably fetch ~200,00 to 220,000. In a larger city, considerably more. I'm sorry, but if you live in one of the most expensive neighborhoods in your city, you must live in a shithole city if a 240K house is considered expensive.


----------



## crazyklown89

*Sigh*

94, it was dead...must you bring it up?


----------



## 94NDTA

crazyklown89 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> 94, it was dead...must you bring it up?


 Sorry....even though I was argueing for your side of the story.







I guess I didn't look at the dates they were posted.


----------



## crazyklown89

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> 94, it was dead...must you bring it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....even though I was argueing for your side of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't look at the dates they were posted.
Click to expand...










I did that with a year old post.


----------



## Lug

Yoshi my cat


----------



## Lug

living room...dad owns a 55 chevy bel air convert and loves budweiser...as you can tell.


----------



## Lug

dogs...left to right...daisy, bailey, tobey.


----------



## crazyklown89

Awesome pics, Lug...and your dogs are awesome!


----------



## K fizzly

damn dude i wish 2 story houses would be 240 thousand dollars over here...i have a 1600 square foot house one story....worth about 525 grand....2 story houses are in the 700-1 million mark...u guys are lucky


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

My house at Ohio State!


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha

The original roomsetting, I'll post an actual pic soon!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Great room with TV


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

The dog:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

The fireplace:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Out the bedroom windows:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

The computer:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

The sister: Star trek has since been replaced with Lord of the Rings


----------



## crazyklown89

Bad ass, man!


----------



## Joga Bonito

my room
entertainment


----------



## Joga Bonito

:laugh: my computer


----------



## Joga Bonito

my 29 gallon, tropical fish


----------



## Joga Bonito

my ten gallon, oscar,black convict, firemouth, goldfish


----------



## Joga Bonito

my dog


----------



## lizo0110

haha favorite place in my house!


----------



## blackinWA

here's the bar wake2snow5 and i just built at our place



















hope you enjoy!. it took us about a week to complete fully. 3 days for most of it though then the other two or three were drying days for the grout


----------



## Joga Bonito

sweet


----------



## K fizzly

nice


----------



## Fido

Damn Enrigo, nice place dude!!!


----------

